# Créer session bootcamp avec un mac unybody et lecteur dvd retiré



## maestro22 (17 Janvier 2016)

Bonjours, récemment j'ai changé mon SSD interne pour un plus gros et j'ai essayé de garder ma session Windows (installé sous bootcamp) avec winclone mais j'ai malgré une copie parfaite le disque n'était pas reconnue comme bootable. Donc j'ai décider de remettre un Windows neuf (je rageais déjà) mais quand j'ai en plus vue que ça ne marchait pas avec mon MacBook pro 17" 2011, car j'ai *enlevé le lecteur DVD* pour diminué la chaufferie interne et gagner en poids, mais depuis je suis à l'étranger et n'est pas accès au lecteur de disque enlevé (2 semaines pour l'envoi) et voudrais réinstaller sans lecteur. Mais évidemment l'assistant bootcamp en demande un.

J'ai déjà tenté winclone par restauration sur une partition msdos puis sur une faite avec bootcamp (après avoir simulé un disque avec toast-titanium et mon iso Windows), rien à faire. Je suis sur 10.11.2 et SIP est désactiver, j'ai accès à ma partition bootcamp original, la sauvegarde winclone et à un PC sous windows 7.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide, surtout ne me parlais pas de simulation vu que c'est pour de la 3D avec autodesk inventor.


----------

